# A new start abroad!



## Corfunewlife (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello folks - I am based on Corfu Island where I run an Property Consultants called (Edited - Mod) promoting Eco friendly alternatives in building and renovation, and an Art Gallery. I also own a two bedroom two bathroom, large living room one storey house near the sea with approx half an acre of garden in a quiet secluded countryside location. I came to Corfu ten years ago and although it is a truly beautiful place full of wonderful people, my recent divorce has prompted me to look elsewhere to make a new start. I’ve made up my mind one hundred percent that I will leave the Island but The only way I can see that happening quickly is if I exchange my house and business with someone abroad who also wants to make a new start - Corfu is a great place for that. My dream is to own (or lease) a bar on the beach with a small property close-by or the two combined. The Real Estate Company is doing very well and is currently run by my son Daniel - the Art Gallery is adjacent and also doing extremely well. People may think I'me crazy to leave when things are going well but I think that if one intends to leave anyway then that is the best time to do it. So if anyone out there has any ideas or knows of anyone who may be interested please contact me for some idea of our company standards you can check out the site . For now I’m keeping my fingers crossed and saying a little prayer.Dreams can come true so please wish me luck.
Bye Bye for now Angela.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good luck
I love Corfu, been on holiday there


----------



## Corfunewlife (Nov 6, 2007)

*Thankyou from Corfu*

Hi threre, many thanks for taking the time to reply to me - hopefull I will be seeing you on crete - but deffinately NOT as a Real Estate agent - too hectic, and you cant trust a soul - every one wants to have a go at the Real Estate Agents for some strange reason - seems the only people who love us are our mothers. Bye for now Angela


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck Angela,

are you thinking of living Greece for good, or moving somewhere else?

What about moving to Kefalonia? far enough and close enough (about 40 minutes) to visit Corfu from Kefalonia in a seaplane..


----------

